# HILTON TOOK OVER DIAMOND RESORTS?



## pearce (Aug 16, 2022)

Hi - I heard Hilton took over Diamond Resorts. What does that mean to us owners? Are they adding more places to go within Diamond?


----------



## NiteMaire (Aug 16, 2022)

There has been plenty of discussion on this topic.  Go to "Search", type "Hilton" and/or "HGVMax", change "Everywhere" to "This forum", then click search.  You'll find plenty on it.


----------



## dayooper (Aug 17, 2022)

pearce said:


> Hi - I heard Hilton took over Diamond Resorts. What does that mean to us owners? Are they adding more places to go within Diamond?





NiteMaire said:


> There has been plenty of discussion on this topic.  Go to "Search", type "Hilton" and/or "HGVMax", change "Everywhere" to "This forum", then click search.  You'll find plenty on it.



There’s many threads on the HGVC forum as well.


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 17, 2022)

Shoot, they completed the acquisition over a year ago.


----------



## TUGBrian (Aug 20, 2022)

are you signed up for the newsletter?  we try to keep owners up to date on these items if they cant visit the forums regularly!






						Free Timeshare Owner Newsletter produced by owners for owners!
					

Free Timeshare Owner newsletter! latest Timeshare Resort Reviews, Bargain  Resale & Rental listings and current industry topics for Timeshare owners



					tug2.com


----------



## pedro47 (Aug 20, 2022)

When is Hilton going to contact all the Diamond owners?
Sounds liked the OP just learned about the Hilton acquisition of Diamond Resorts over a year ago.


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 20, 2022)

pedro47 said:


> When is Hilton going to contact all the Diamond owners?
> Sounds liked the OP just learned about the Hilton acquisition of Diamond Resorts over a year ago.


They have sent out email, a few times. Many people have certain emails setup to automatically go to Junk Mail or they go there anyway. Even if they sent them all a snail mail letter, some people would still ignore it or shred it without even looking at it.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Aug 20, 2022)

pedro47 said:


> When is Hilton going to contact all the Diamond owners?
> Sounds liked the OP just learned about the Hilton acquisition of Diamond Resorts over a year ago.


Email notification went out to all Diamond owners right after the deal closed, more than one year ago.  Since then, there have been periodic emails and updates from Hilton.


----------



## TJALB (Aug 21, 2022)

pearce said:


> Hi - I heard Hilton took over Diamond Resorts. What does that mean to us owners? Are they adding more places to go within Diamond?


Yes Hilton did purchase DRI. No you won’t be able to access the Hilton Resorts unless you buy into Hilton. Minimum investment odds approximately $20k. However, they have done kind of plan that from what I understood could get you in for about $12k.


----------



## pearce (Sep 17, 2022)

Thank you!!!!


----------



## Talent312 (Sep 17, 2022)

TJALB said:


> Yes Hilton did purchase DRI. No you won’t be able to access the Hilton Resorts unless you buy into Hilton. Minimum investment odds approximately $20k. However, they have done kind of plan that from what I understood could get you in for about $12k.



However... 
It is far cheaper to buy a HGVC-TS resale for 20-30% off retail prices.
With basic HGVC membership you get a 9-month booking window,
instead of the 6-month window offered for HGV-Max membership.
.


----------

